
Problem with facebook status updates? When you have more than 250 friends - hiralove
http://savedelete.com/problem-with-facebook-status-updates-when-you-have-more-than-250-friends.html
======
maxwin
Well, you can create groups. eg. best friends, family, colleagues etc. Then
when you check the updates,just click on the specific group, you will see
updates only from that group of people you care about.

~~~
hiralove
Hello Maxwin

thnx for yr reply .. yes you are absolutely right , we can create groups for
that ... but if someone has not created it and his friend list is more than
250 then this problem will arrive.

